# help me !



## foures

I need to become a well performer. But I need some music synchronization suggestions before achieving my goal in order to perform my best! Is there any that can help me out?


----------



## Krummhorn

You didn't mention which instrument ...  

One of the best ways to achieve your goals is starting with lessons ... learn how to properly play the instrument first. 

Kh ♫


----------



## crager

thanks for your question. All you need to do is to practice night and day for your music to be done precisely. But additionally, you may get help from different music practice software. You can get them at http://notes-helper.com/ for your convenience. And best of luck for your future performances.


----------



## expert

you can also use sheet music for your music to be pin point accurate! This is a tremendous way to get better in music sector.


----------

